# [Minecraft] Launcher



## CreativeQ (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo, Ich möchte einen Java Launcher für Minecraft programmieren und frage mich grade wie das geht kann mir jemand vielleicht Tutorials oder andere Sachen emphelen oder mir es direkt erklären?


----------



## Robat (19. Mai 2017)

Was stellst du dir denn unter Launcher vor?

Für mich wäre ein Launcher auch schon ein simples JFrame welches bspw via der `ProcessBuilder` Klasse die Minecraft Anwedung startet.


----------



## CreativeQ (19. Mai 2017)

Ich stelle mir das so vor: Ich hab ein JFrame man kann seinen Benutzer und Passwort eingeben
auf Start klicken und Minecraft startet sich


----------



## Robat (19. Mai 2017)

Also.. das mit der GUI solltest du ja hinbekommen.
Um Minecraft über die CMD zu starten gibts ein Command à la: 
`java -Xms512m -Xmx1g -Djava.library.path=natives/ -cp "minecraft.jar;lwjgl.jar;lwjgl_util.jar" net.minecraft.client.Minecraft`
~Quelle

Der Post ist schon 3 Jahre alt von daher weiß ich nicht wie zuverlässig die Aussage ist. Probieren geht über studieren würd' ich mal sagen.
Habs selber auch nicht ausprobiert.

Wie oben schon beschrieben kannst du über die `Process / ProcessBuilder` Klasse CMD Befehle ausführen.

Vielleicht bringt dich das ja schon ein Stückchen weiter.


----------



## CreativeQ (19. Mai 2017)

Ja danke nach genau dem hab ich gesucht


----------



## CreativeQ (19. Mai 2017)

Das blöde ist nur xD da sind ja "" im Text weisst du wie ich es trotzdem ausführen kann?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (19. Mai 2017)

Ein Anführungszeichen kannst du einfach mit einem Backslash maskieren.


----------



## CreativeQ (20. Mai 2017)

Ok


----------



## CreativeQ (21. Mai 2017)

Schuldigung das ich so nerve aber kann mir jemand ein Beispiel schicken bei mir funktioniert es nicht


----------



## Robat (21. Mai 2017)

Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Exceptions? 
Poste doch mal deinen Code.


----------



## CreativeQ (21. Mai 2017)

Hier mein Code:

```
package Client;

import java.io.IOException;

public class Main {

    public Main() {
        // TODO Auto-generated constructor stub
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            new ProcessBuilder(new String[] { "cmd", "/c", "java",
                    "-cp -u=username -p=password minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame"}).start();
        } catch (IOException e1) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e1.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

}
```


----------



## Robat (21. Mai 2017)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Exceptions?


----------



## CreativeQ (21. Mai 2017)

Es gibt keine Exeption aber ist wird auch nichts gestartet


----------



## CreativeQ (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo?


----------



## Robat (23. Mai 2017)

Das Problem ist das du ein sehr spezielles Thema hast was momentan nicht mehr viel mit Java zu tun hat. 
Wie man einen Prozess von Java aus startet Weißt du jetzt der Rest ist eher mincecraft spezifisch. Ich selber habe kein MC und kann dir daher beim debuggrn nicht helfen. Such dir vielleicht erst einmal in einen MC Forum Hilfe und frag Dort nach ob das so überhaupt möglich ist.

Gruß Robert


----------

